# Hi my name is Sanjanna . New to this forum,



## BlackBox (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi Everyone,  

Hope everyone is gud. 

:x


----------



## stixx (Mar 20, 2017)

I googled "gud"

Heres what I got. I imagine the forum word filter will make it unreadable so I provided the link. 

**** of an woman or vagina or ***** and in west bengal the word "gud" or "gud marbo" means ****ing a girl/women in her vagina,**** example:

Urban Dictionary: gud


----------

